# weird problem with my desktop.



## digibrush (Sep 7, 2015)

facing very weird problem.
when I power on my  Desktop, it was on, cabinet power LED is on, every fan inside cabinet including cpu fan is spinning and LEDs are on. But no beep, no display, no HD LED activity. Try to reset with reset button, nothing happen. Holding power button for long time, nothing happen.

Switch off ftom PSU and on, it was restarded and...beep...bios on display...HD LED activity...win logo...everything running normal. Dont face any further problem until I need to power it on again.

It is happening each time I try to power on my desktop.

Is it PSU problem? or canbinet switch or something else...?

Psu is corsair cx500, cpu i5 3450,  Mb gigabyte B75m-D3H, Zotac 750ti,


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2015)

disconnect every cabinet power cables. Start your pc by shorting motherboards start pin headers using a screwdriver.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: weird problem with my desktop.(updated)*



topgear said:


> disconnect every cabinet power cables. Start your pc by shorting motherboards start pin headers using a screwdriver.



Thanks for your response.
Today I tried with another UPS(APC 600va) and power on 4 times until now without any problem.
Problem is gone, so is it ups related? my previous one is same ups but older.

- - - Updated - - -

I am facing really serious problem with my desktop. Don't know what happening...

After whole day running normally when I tried to power on at night same problem arise again.

As before I tried to reset from PSU, but no success. Try to short MB start pin, problem persist. I remove everything ,Sound card, Graphics card, all cabinet fans, all HDDs, dvd drive. remove ram and reset only two 2GB, all the same...after few attempt one display I got with is: 
*GIGABYTE-UEFI DualBIOS.* and it shut down.
*i.imgur.com/8PRyVCM.jpg
repeatedly got this massage and system shut down.

But after more attempt I got this: 
*i.imgur.com/i5890AD.jpg

It completed hundred % and fail to restart. So situation is not change.

I shut it down. After dinner I power it on again and its boot up normally with beep  showing no boot device found.
I add all the HDDs and power on fail to start windows because of hard disk priority is wrong, corrected it with few more bios setup and everything running normal as before.

After happening those furious thing my PC running normally again....I don't shut it down until now...but I have to power it of for Graphic card.

So what happen to my pc?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

Your bios got corrupted.So you need to flash the latest bios update from the gigabyte.in website.
If even then problem persists then take it for RMA.OK.
Download the "F15" Bios version and flash your bios with it.

Bios Update Link:*www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4150#bios


----------



## digibrush (Sep 9, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Your bios got corrupted.So you need to flash the latest bios update from the gigabyte.in website.
> If even then problem persists then take it for RMA.OK.
> Download the "F15" Bios version and flash your bios with it.
> 
> Bios Update Link:GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.0)


Thanks for your replay.
But it was recovered from backup bios...system is running(don't know what will happen after shutdown once) still bios update is necessary?

Is there any risk..do I dot it from windows?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

digibrush said:


> Thanks for your replay.
> But it was recovered from backup bios...system is running(don't know what will happen after shutdown once) still bios update is necessary?
> 
> Is there any risk..do I dot it from windows?



Do it from Windows and Yes, Bios update is necessary for maintaining a stable system.OK.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 9, 2015)

Bios version showing F15 already.
*i.imgur.com/U3sEZ0i.jpg
does it helps to update in same version?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

digibrush said:


> Bios version showing F15 already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Do update on the same version and see.If it does not give any problems its OK or else send it for RMA.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 9, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Do update on the same version and see.If it does not give any problems its OK or else send it for RMA.



Thanks.
My desktop run all over the day without any problem.
Run Photoshop and other applications, install gfx card, run 3d mark for benchmarking, playing GTS 5 about an hour.
I don't update bios, not yet, already download it from the link. If I will face same problem tomorrow when  try to power on. I will try to update then.

So, Bios don't play much role ones computer inside operating system is that right?


----------



## digibrush (Sep 11, 2015)

Yesterday I don't face any startup issue. Computer run with a single push of power on button and run all through the but..
at evening I got this:
*i.imgur.com/KbErPj4.jpg
machine restarted and run without any issue until I shutdown on 11 at night.

Today morning also computer run just with a single push of power on button.

So may be I should wait and watch few more days before bios update.

Another fact is, I add 2x2gb Ram(1333) on 26th aug with already added 2x 4gb(1600). so it is 2 different speed on ram on my four ram slot.
Does the new added ram(2x2gb1333) cause these problem by any chance?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

digibrush said:


> Yesterday I don't face any startup issue. Computer run with a single push of power on button and run all through the but..
> at evening I got this:
> 
> 
> ...



Did you use the XMP memory profile so that all the RAM slots work in 1600Mhz.
You should have specified about the change in RAM before in the 1st thread itself.
Did you update your bios profile?


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2015)

digibrush said:


> Yesterday I don't face any startup issue. Computer run with a single push of power on button and run all through the but..
> at evening I got this:
> *i.imgur.com/KbErPj4.jpg
> machine restarted and run without any issue until I shutdown on 11 at night.
> ...



Your 4 rams are running at same speed and latency as bios will force them to but whether they are compatible with each other or not is a different thing. Now I've never heard of bios crashing and recovering because of faulty ram. Anyway, I suspect the motherboard is failing. Sooner or later you need to RMA it. Anyway, if you are suspecting newly added ram modules test one by one using memtest86+ bootable version.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 11, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Did you use the XMP memory profile so that all the RAM slots work in 1600Mhz.


*i.imgur.com/kfI2qxT.jpg



bssunilreddy said:


> You should have specified about the change in RAM before in the 1st thread itself.



Yes sorry for that.



bssunilreddy said:


> Did you update your bios profile?



Not yet.



topgear said:


> Your 4 rams are running at same speed and latency as bios will force them to but whether they are compatible with each other or not is a different thing. Now I've never heard of bios crashing and recovering because of faulty ram. Anyway, I suspect the motherboard is failing. Sooner or later you need to RMA it. Anyway, if you are suspecting newly added ram modules test one by one using memtest86+ bootable version.



Thanks, I will do that. Or should I  withdraw those modules and run machine for few days without them?

Another question, I can test Ram but is there any way I can test Motherboard?


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2015)

motherboard has so many componenets so it's kinda hard to troubleshoot. Anyway, you can try with the post beep codes or you can use a diagnostic card which can display bios error codes.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 12, 2015)

This is the *3rd day *I  can run computer normally with *single push *of cabinet button. Which was quite impossible for past 4/5 days.

Got another MEMORY_MANAGEMENT error yesterday almost in the same time day before yesterday.



topgear said:


> motherboard has so many componenets so it's kinda hard to troubleshoot. Anyway, you can try with the post beep codes or you can use a diagnostic card which can display bios error codes.



Thanks, I don't have diagnostic card, actually I am thinking about any software diagnostic tool for motherboard testing.  

Anyway decide to wait until get error again.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

digibrush said:


> This is the *3rd day *I  can run computer normally with *single push *of cabinet button. Which was quite impossible for past 4/5 days.
> 
> Got another MEMORY_MANAGEMENT error yesterday almost in the same time day before yesterday.
> 
> ...



Maybe the error is due to mismatch of RAM which has different frequencies. I think you might not another error simply because of the Motherboard but because of RAM. So in future try to use same frequency of RAM.OK.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Maybe the error is due to mismatch of RAM which has different frequencies. I think you might not another error simply because of the Motherboard but because of RAM. So in future try to use same frequency of RAM.OK.



If I face the same trouble again, first thing I will do is remove 1333MHz module and run only with 1600MHz.

- - - Updated - - -

Just now got another MEMORY_MANAGEMENT BSOD. 

This 3rd day and almost same time of the day.

Today 7:10 PM
Yesterday 6:47 PM
Day before yesterday 7:06 PM

I don't power on in exact time everyday.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2015)

did you run memtest86+ on each ram module ? Also don't forget to check HDD for bad sectors or just disable page file for now.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 13, 2015)

topgear said:


> did you run memtest86+ on each ram module ?



Not yet due to huge work load.  for Puja related  books and magazine, you know.



topgear said:


> Also don't forget to check HDD for bad sectors or just disable page file for now.



No bad sector recorded during auto scan after BSOD. Tried to disable page file and got this : 
*i.imgur.com/myX5AYt.jpg

Should proceed with yes?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2015)

digibrush said:


> Not yet due to huge work load.  for Puja related  books and magazine, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you want to disable the page file in the 1st place? Don't do any changes to the Windows OS settings but run it as it is...
Your RAM timings mismatch and that is the reason for BSOD's in the 1st place. So rectify it and everything goes to normal...


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2015)

disabling page file may give more bsods but will indicate more it's a RAM issue. If you have huge amount of ram and don't play too old games then you may disable page file. Windows error reporting is useful but is not always needed as Hardware related issues can be diagnosed in many other ways.

For HDD scan it's better to use 3rd party tools like HDTune or even better HDD manufacturers diagnostic tool.

as [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] has already mentioned the mismatch of ram timings you better ditch the 2x 2GB ram modules for now and use the system with 2x 4gb you have. When you have time install rest of the ram modules and experiment with timing.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 18, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why do you want to disable the page file in the 1st place? Don't do any changes to the Windows OS settings but run it as it is...
> Your RAM timings mismatch and that is the reason for BSOD's in the 1st place. So rectify it and everything goes to normal...



Remove 2x2gb 1333...No BSOD on yesterday.




topgear said:


> disabling page file may give more bsods but will indicate more it's a RAM issue. If you have huge amount of ram and don't play too old games then you may disable page file. Windows error reporting is useful but is not always needed as Hardware related issues can be diagnosed in many other ways.
> 
> For HDD scan it's better to use 3rd party tools like HDTune or even better HDD manufacturers diagnostic tool.
> 
> as [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] has already mentioned the mismatch of ram timings you better ditch the 2x 2GB ram modules for now and use the system with 2x 4gb you have. When you have time install rest of the ram modules and experiment with timing.



Disable page file. Remove Ram  sticks, no BSOD since yesterday.

But one problem still I am facing, turn off my computer at night and turn on morning is no problem, but after shut down, *immediate turn on* is not possible. If I turn on, everything is running without post.

I have to wait minimum an hour, then its turn on normally.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2015)

did you face the issue before or it's a new one ? Check your cpu temp.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 19, 2015)

I am facing this for 12/14days, yes before removing Ram. 

*i.imgur.com/nXxH7g8.jpg

after running 3dmark.
*i.imgur.com/56s9jql.jpg


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2015)

digibrush said:


> *But one problem still I am facing, turn off my computer at night and turn on morning is no problem, but after shut down, immediate turn on is not possible. If I turn on, everything is running without post.*
> 
> I have to wait minimum an hour, then its turn on normally.



Get the motherboard serviced. Show this issue to the service center guys. I suspect either the motherboad or PSU but if you can take the cpu, board and 1 ram module to the service center and tell them to test this trio in front of you.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> Get the motherboard serviced. .



Thats what I need. Today I remove all ram sticks from motherboard and power on pc,no error beep, just running all the fans.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Sep 23, 2015)

ok .. i know this problem .. have been facing it for years ..... and i am sure the ram is the culprit .. btw are you using trascend rams ?


----------



## digibrush (Sep 23, 2015)

^ ^No,  its corsair vengeance.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Sep 23, 2015)

digibrush said:


> ^ ^No,  its corsair vengeance.



ok then try booting with a different gpu .... if u have one ... else using default video-out port and see if there is any improvement .


----------



## digibrush (Sep 24, 2015)

I tried to run in every possible ways except without *CPU* and with another *PSU*. As topgear says its either Mobo or PSU. 

I have a spare psu with 4pin cpu power connector. motherboard has 8 pin. I  don't know it will work or not.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Sep 24, 2015)

digibrush said:


> I tried to run in every possible ways except without *CPU* and with another *PSU*. As topgear says its either Mobo or PSU.
> 
> I have a spare psu with 4pin cpu power connector. motherboard has 8 pin. I  don't know it will work or not.



all i can do is share my exp. with u
my initial cofig.
i3 540
gigabyte h55m-s2
transcend 4 gb
segate 1 tb hdd
saphire hd5450 1tb
generic psu

problem same as yours

first mod.
changed psu to rm750 ..no improvement

2nd mod.
changed mb to e-spectrum h55 .. no improvement

3rd mod
changed gpu to gtx 960 .... its been 3 days .. problem has not arised.

ref.post. *www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/186741-gpu-smps-ups-upgrade.html


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2015)

digibrush said:


> I tried to run in every possible ways except without *CPU* and with another *PSU*. As topgear says its either Mobo or PSU.
> 
> *I have a spare psu with 4pin cpu power connector. motherboard has 8 pin. I  don't know it will work or not.*



It will work.


----------



## digibrush (Oct 4, 2015)

topgear said:


> It will work.



True,

Today I tried with my unused FOXIN smps which has only four pin cpu power connector(MB has 8pin)  and computer run quite normally with single beep and entered bios because of no boot device( I only powered cpu and MB).

So, culprit is my CX500 corsair PSU and it is one year old.


----------



## digibrush (Oct 8, 2015)

Change CX500 with newly purchased Seasonic 520(non-modular) and my more than a month long trouble is gone. 

Thanks to everyone tried to help me specially Topgear, who first notify me problem is PSU related. 

I have warranty for cx500, submit rma request after puja.

I have another query, 

*i.imgur.com/ujX4tRW.jpg

Should I use this power cable wirh PSU? Its comes with seasonic 520 power supply.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 8, 2015)

digibrush said:


> Change CX500 with newly purchased Seasonic 520(non-modular) and my more than a month long trouble is gone.
> 
> Thanks to everyone tried to help me specially Topgear, who first notify me problem is PSU related.
> 
> ...



You should use 3 pin power cable like this compulsorily for earthing purpose otherwise it will short circuit :Aptron High Quality Power Cable For Desktop, Monitor & Printer - Buy Aptron High Quality Power Cable For Desktop, Monitor & Printer Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## digibrush (Oct 8, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> You should use 3 pin power cable like this compulsorily for earthing purpose otherwise it will short circuit :Aptron High Quality Power Cable For Desktop, Monitor & Printer - Buy Aptron High Quality Power Cable For Desktop, Monitor & Printer Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal



I am using my previous 3pin power cable as you describe. Thanks.


----------



## digitfollower (Oct 9, 2015)

Same problem occurred with me and the problem was loose RAM stick.


----------

